# Ps 7



## webchillr (9. April 2002)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich den PS7beta auf deutsch herbekomme???


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ist die überhaupt schon frei verfügbar   ???


----------



## webchillr (9. April 2002)

Darum frag ich ja  
ob beta oder naja...


----------



## SirNeo (10. April 2002)

Das wird es wohl auch nicht frei verfügbar auf normalem Wege sein, allerdings haben die Kritiken ja kein grünes Blatt daran gelassen, da nichts wirklich neues hinzu gekommen ist.

Bin aber auch mal auf die Version gespannt wenn ich sie ausprobieren kann, immer hin gehört es als einziges Programm zu der Spitzenklasse der Grafikbearbeitung.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*ja...*

ja, die kritiken waren wirklich nicht so gut.

anscheinend hat man bei adobe etwas zu zügig gearbeitet. bei einem programm, dass über 1000€ kosten soll, kann man wenigstens erwarten, dass solche kleinen fehler nicht vorkommen.

aber es ist ja nur die beta. von daher sollte man nicht gleich ganz enttäuscht sein.


----------

